# اللهجة اليمنية: قلاص



## سارا

هل كنت تعلم ان كلمة قلاص باللهجة اليمنية تعني كأس؟اقصد هناك تشابه بينها وبين اسم الكأس باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## Mahaodeh

الكلمة تستخدم في العراق أيضا وتعني الكأس وهي فعلا مأخوذة من glass الإنكليزية.


----------



## Silky_Sword

كذلك في الكويتية.

وفي الكويت يقولون أيضاً ’شب الليت‘ أي أفتح الضوء (light)، والعجيب أن كلمة ’شب‘ جد فصيحة، بينما ’ليت‘ هي من الانجليزية!!!! 

وفي فلسطين ونواحيها من بلاد نقول لمبة المأخوذة من lamp ولعلها دخلت العربية الفصيحة الآن دون بديل عربي أصيل.


----------

